# Thinking ...rspca



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sat here thinking like you do.
Would there possibly be any way of getting rspca to post any animals which are due to be pts so that small rescues if they have space can try to help more of these animals.

I never to date received any replies from rspca regarding Buzzer so im trying other ways.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Just sat here thinking like you do.
> Would there possibly be any way of getting rspca to post any animals which are due to be pts so that small rescues if they have space can try to help more of these animals.
> 
> I never to date received any replies from rspca regarding Buzzer so im trying other ways.


I doubt it i recken they think there controlling the population.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Just sat here thinking like you do.
> Would there possibly be any way of getting rspca to post any animals which are due to be pts so that small rescues if they have space can try to help more of these animals.
> 
> I never to date received any replies from rspca regarding Buzzer so im trying other ways.


I have replied on the other thread, but I doubt they will admit that they have to ask. They don't give a wotsit about the animals, only about their image.


----------



## valefarmhouse (Aug 10, 2012)

Best contacts would likely be the people in charge of the regions (think they're split into 5 nationwide) Each region has a headquarters with one person running the show. The people who supervise the animal centres / branches all report in to that person.

Contact info should be on their website.

If not then the next bod up at main HQ would be likely be James Yeates, Chief Vet and Head of Companion Animals.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i did cross post.
I doubt i will get anywhere but i will give it a go, thankyou for the info will try and see what happens.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have contacted my local branch with regards to cats they have no room for being signed over to my rescue and they have agreed, maybe if there are rescues in other areas they can contact each individual branch to try and arrange something similar? x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

it would be fantastic if they would - but as said I am not sure they think what they are doing is so wrong!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I have contacted my local branch with regards to cats they have no room for being signed over to my rescue and they have agreed, maybe if there are rescues in other areas they can contact each individual branch to try and arrange something similar? x


Thats fantastic....im going to do the same, this way rspca wont feel they have let cats down and we can save more. xxxx


----------



## valefarmhouse (Aug 10, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry i did cross post.
> I doubt i will get anywhere but i will give it a go, thankyou for the info will try and see what happens.


Good luck, hope you get some joy. I know the RSPCA doesn't have many fans but most of the grass roots staff feel the same as everyone on PF - they just want to do the best for the animals. It's only the bureaucracy from HQ that gets in the way.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I already have local vets who will contact me instead of rspca thats if cpl is full up, so slowly getting to rescue more cats.
Thankyou for your advise.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

something similar to the fb group from NY which states which cats and dogs will be pts and gives chance to be saved?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My local Branch are very good at rehoming and have a FB page dedicated to it. Remember the Branches are separate from the Head Office apart from legal stuff. So each Branch will have different policies.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my branch is horrible  
my vets have told me some pretty awful stuff about them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My local branch closed just before xmas but are relocating nearer to me soon.
I have spoken to a lovely lady and im going to meet her in the next few weeks but she seems very keen on letting me help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I doubt it would be even possible even if they thought it would be a good idea. 

Currently on the waiting list of many rescues and have been for monthes.

What rescue, even a small one has spaces available??? Because please can you point me in there diretion?

Im begining to accept defeat and accept im stuck with him


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> I doubt it would be even possible even if they thought it would be a good idea.
> 
> Currently on the waiting list of many rescues and have been for monthes.
> 
> ...


What precisely are you "stuck" with? Most people are heartbroken to be having to give up their pets, so your phraseology is a little odd.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> What precisely are you "stuck" with? Most people are heartbroken to be having to give up their pets, so your phraseology is a little odd.


I think howldaloom has ended up fostering an unwanted cat whose delightful owners tried to dispose of him, if I remember correctly., and is trying to find a permanent home.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lel said:


> I think howldaloom has ended up fostering an unwanted cat whose delightful owners tried to dispose of him, if I remember correctly., and is trying to find a permanent home.


Well, I believe Catcoonz has recently opened a new shelter for cats and is willing to take surplus animals from the RSPCA, so she might be worth contacting. Or Kelly-Joy from Animal Lifeline has a wealth of contacts. I am sure a relay of transport could be arranged, I am always willing to do a short spurt of a journey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, we took rogue and skunk on as 4 month old kittens. 

The owners fed them nothing but dog food growing up and when they tried to bundle them in a box to dump them in a field in the middle of nowhere which failed. So then they tried to kill them with the car instead. The owners had been made homeless and went to stay with some frineds. The friend and the owners mother didnt want them so tried to kill them.

I offered to take them myself (even though im not fond of cats) Planning to rehome both of them.

19 month down the line i have decided to keep skunk the little girl as she has adapted very well to being an indoor cat, but rogue doesnt seem able to adjust. He is rather timid of huslte and bustle and my house is rather busy for him. He tries to mount skunk (even being neutered) and this upsets skunk.

Feliways help to an extent but it makes rogue more confident and he tends to bully skunk. So i have to be careful of interactions. A few week ago skunk clawed his eye and it ended in infection. Trip to the vets and medications 

If a new home cannot be found im afraid he is stuck here. Rather that though then pts. And i would prefer rogue go straight into a home rather then a rescue as i do not think he would adapt well at all!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So you are currently on waiting lists for rescue but you dont want him to go into rescue. This maybe why you still have him then.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> Yes, we took rogue and skunk on as 4 month old kittens.
> 
> The owners fed them nothing but dog food growing up and when they tried to bundle them in a box to dump them in a field in the middle of nowhere which failed. So then they tried to kill them with the car instead. The owners had been made homeless and went to stay with some frineds. The friend and the owners mother didnt want them so tried to kill them.
> 
> ...


Well some of the smaller rescues do not have premises, but a network of foster homes. Kelly Joy put me on to one last year for some kittens who had been abandoned, so it is not all kennels. I think you might find it worth contacting her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I would rather he go to a new home but i will take what ever is on offer. And do i just search her name? Im a newb when it comes to forums lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kelly-Joy runs Animal Lifeline UK. You can contact her from that website.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I am in Northampton but I might have a space in the next week or so, will let you know for definite when I know more. Would you be able to get him here by any chance?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wont have any room to take any more rescue adult cats until the chalets have been built and as we now have snow i am set back a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for letting me no! Thats a kind offer thanks!

I am going to make some calls but i dont no if its possible to get there. I have no car or licence and only know one or two people with cars and they work full time or live too far away. *manchester* 

Will ask the person i have in mind and offer to pay their fuel but im not sure they will say yes


----------

